# Endless Breeze 12v fan - good service and price



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Following advice from many on here we bought one of these and ordered it via Amazon USA:

Endless Breeze fan

Maximum charge quoted is £65 which includes P&P, insurance and £11 against customs charges. Since we don't reckon there were any of these we might well have a final bill of £54. We ordered it online on the evening of 19th January and it arrived a few minutes ago (25th January). It arrived in UK only yesterday morning.

This is quite a lot cheaper than any of the UK firms can offer it for.

I hope it is as good as cracked up to be....!

G


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We bought one in the US a couple of years back. From memory it was about $65. 
Used it a fair bit at Annecy last June.
Not ice cold, but does give a nice cool breeze and a bit of relief from the heat inside the van.
We weren't on EHU and it didn't seem to drain the battery too much.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

When it's really hot, it's a godsend. Slow speed setting is all you need. Battery drain is trivial so when on an aire off EHU you could leave it on all night if you needed to. I haven't but certainly have gone to sleep with it passing a breeze over me.

Get the cabling/socket arrangement sorted such that you can move it and point it where you need to.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Very well done G
Be aware tho that its not uncommon to get a HM customs bill some time after delivery. I had to pay £16 on an under valued item  that I thought I'd got away with :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fantastic*

They do seem very popular!

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Very well done G
> Be aware tho that its not uncommon to get a HM customs bill some time after delivery. I had to pay £16 on an under valued item  that I thought I'd got away with :roll:


Ah well ! We've enjoyed watching it travel from Toledo as well so we'll set that against a possible customs charge. There's no label on it or indication that customs have looked at it so perhaps we'll be lucky.

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Having read it thoroughly it appears to me that you are covered in any event and the customs deposit may even be refunded. SPLENDID 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Estimated delivery Feb 7th :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Estimated delivery Feb 7th :thumbup: :wink:


I'd not rely on that; ours should not be here until next week according to the first despatch note we got. We saw it had arrived in UK early yesterday morning and were very surprised when it arrived here this morning.

G


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

I am very interested in this.
Can anyone give an idea of its size please?
Thanks
p-c


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*01100WH*



p-c said:


> I am very interested in this.
> Can anyone give an idea of its size please?
> Thanks
> p-c


For the 01100WH

the web quotes

Weighs less than 5 lbs. Measures 14-1/4"H x 13-1/2"W x 3-5/8"D

TM


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Another vote for the best fan out there :idea:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks TM
p-c


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Arrived Wednesday 1 week, just collected from local post office 
Excellent thanks again 8)


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a similar one, that we use, bought ours in ASDA a few years ago £10, I don't think they sell them now though. Still available from USA at about £35 delivered.

curlyboy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110803593803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Very well done G
> ...


Hi Grizzly and Techno - Just taken delivery of an Endless Breeze fan from Amazon.com

Tried it out and appears to work well.

Just wondering if either of you received a refund of all, or part of the customs deposit paid? Or anyone else for that matter.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> Just wondering if either of you received a refund of all, or part of the customs deposit paid? Or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


Not so far Mike...and I doubt it will happen now.

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think it is a set in stone arrangement so that is it end of.
I'm happy with the price the delivery and the fan


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

you can also get this fan from motorcaravanning .co.uk and outdoor bits do them too, not sure if the price is good though,but they are in uk


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

For anyone who is persecuted by midges,use a fan to blow over you while asleep. The midges cannot settle on you then. I did this many times when I did not have a mosquito net.

An oscillating fan works better for anti midge duties.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

chrisda said:


> you can also get this fan from motorcaravanning .co.uk and outdoor bits do them too, not sure if the price is good though,but they are in uk


Err no the price is not good hence this thread :lol:


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

oh ok, only trying to help  :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Really if you want one then grizzly's info is the way to go  save £20 easy


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 from amazon.com

Even if it is not hot in the Hebrides this summer - it will keep the midges off!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Amazon.com!

Ordered from US last Friday. Arrived this morning.

Looks a quality bit of kit. Just need the weather now...


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

There is a guy on You Tube demonstrating one of these , it looks good but sounds really noisy. Is it?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

For something smaller, but still chucks out a lot of air drawing less than an amp on high, I like these

http://www.force4.co.uk/5650/Caframo-Ultimate-Marine-Fan.html


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> There is a guy on You Tube demonstrating one of these , it looks good but sounds really noisy. Is it?


Well I've just plugged it in to test it. I'm impressed how reasonable the noise is.

I reckon I could sleep with no problem with it on the lowest setting - particularly in the South of France...

... after a few glasses of Vin de pays d'Oc :wink:

Anyway with such a high quality advert as this, who could doubt the quality of the product?

Feeling Fan-tastic

They even have dogs that can really talk!

Dog: "It's like hanging your head out of the car window"


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Would it be possible some way to get this to work on electric too. Via some type of adapter?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Indeed that's what I have as an option to be able to place the fan more flexibly in the van than at the existing couple of habitation 12V points. Mainly because I had such power supply knocking around. But at low currents, you could equally well extend the 12V wiring with sensible wire thickness.

Dave


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Indeed that's what I have as an option to be able to place the fan more flexibly in the van than at the existing couple of habitation 12V points. Mainly because I had such power supply knocking around. But at low currents, you could equally well extend the 12V wiring with sensible wire thickness.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the VERY quick reply Dave.

I was just wondering if the fan could be used in the house as well via electric. It seems a shame to have it lying in my van when I could be making use of it at home.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This will do it for you:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/12v-5a-car-socket-power-supply-42702

That said, the Endless Breeze, while great at lowest setting in van on a hot, sticky, airless day, perhaps off-hookup, when at a greater distance from you as you would get in the home, you'd want to turn it up to medium or high setting. Then I feel it gets noisy, and for not much money you can get large diameter mains fans with mains motors that are VERY quiet.

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> This will do it for you:
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/12v-5a-car-socket-power-supply-42702
> 
> That said, the Endless Breeze, while great at lowest setting in van on a hot, sticky, airless day, perhaps off-hookup, when at a greater distance from you as you would get in the home, you'd want to turn it up to medium or high setting. Then I feel it gets noisy, and for not much money you can get large diameter mains fans with mains motors that are VERY quiet.
> ...


I agree entirely with Dave's assessment. I bought a 12-volt extension lead off ebay for using the endless breeze anywhere in the van.

But I wouldn't bother to run it in the house, by converting the mains to 12 volts. Easier and better to get a separate fan designed for 230 volts, which is likely to be quieter on high speed.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I got one from West Marine a couple of years ago when in the USA - excellent bit of kit and as I recall about USD 50 all in


----------

